# Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?



## mokki (10. August 2012)

Hi,
ich habe einen Minn Kota Terrova Bugmotor und an sich ist das ein Hammermotor, aber wenn ich damit volle Pulle vorwärts fahre dann ist das immer so ein schlängelkurs ich muss permanent gegensteuern damit ich habwegs ans Ziel komme. Rückwärtsfahren geht dagegen relativ gut.
Kann es sein, das es daran liegt, das ich den Motor exakt vorn mittig platziert habe? Hab in Holland gesehen, das die das immer etwas versetzt links oder rechts montieren.


----------



## hogarth (11. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Klappst du bei E motor Fahrt deinen Außenborder nach oben ?

Wenn ja kann das der Grund sein weil das Heck durch den fehlenden Kiel gerne ausbricht , besser ist den Motor abzusenken und gerade ausrichten.

Gruß hogarth


----------



## mokki (11. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

habe meistens gar keinen hinten dran


----------



## hogarth (11. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Dann hast du den Grund für  das Schlingern , dir fehlt einfach die Führung am Heck .


----------



## mokki (12. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

hm, will aber nicht immer mit heckmotor los. meinst es geht auch wenn ich einen ersatzkiel z.b. aus Hokz hinten anhänge, der für Führung sorgt ?


----------



## hogarth (12. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Ja , das würde helfen .


----------



## Heringsbändiger (12. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Die Motoren werden versetzt montiert, damit der gekippte Motor nicht in das Boot ragt, sondern in Flucht mit der Bordwand ist. Bis 30° Versatz ist nach meiner Erinnerung zulässig. Bevor ich meinen Terrova kaufte, glaubte ich auch, das der Motor schön geradeaus ziehen würde. Trotzdem ich einen stark ausgeprägten Kiel habe, fuhr das Boot permanent Schlangenlinien. Erst die Aktivierung des Autopiloten brachte Abhilfe. Damit fährts Du einen sauberen Strich. Kursänderungen macht man einfach über die Links/Rechts Tasten an der Fernbedienung. Wenn Du einen Terrova ohne i-pilot hast, würde ich ihn nachrüsten. Das Ding ist zwar schweineteuer, aber einfach nur klasse. Neben dem Autopilot gibt es noch die elektronische Ankerfunktion und die automatische Geschwindigkeitregulierung. Diese ist beim Schleppen und stark böigem Wind eine feine Sache. Ohne i-pilot hätte ich den Terrova längst verkauft und einen Heckmotor gekauft. So aber bin ich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## mokki (12. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

ich habe iPilot und gerade bei dem autopiloten kommt ja dieses schlingern auf. Lasst Ihr den motor während des Autotransports eigentlich am boot oder nehmt ihr das ab?


----------



## carphunter99999 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*



mokki schrieb:


> ich habe iPilot und gerade bei dem autopiloten kommt ja dieses schlingern auf. Lasst Ihr den motor während des Autotransports eigentlich am boot oder nehmt ihr das ab?



Also meiner schlingert nicht wirklich, nur wenn ich halt während der Fahrt im Boot von rechts nach links oder so gehe. Dann schwankt das Boot halt und der Motor versucht auszugleichen...

Ich nehme meinen immer ab wenn ich nicht gerade nur 200m fahren muss


----------



## Hotspot (15. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Hi 

Das schlingern kommt zustande durch die rechtsdrehende Schraube die bei Vollgas zu einem Radeffekt führt ( seitliches versetzen) Der I-Pilot versucht natürlich dies zu korigieren das wiederum zu einer Schlingerfahrt führt. je kleiner das Boot desto grösser die Wirkung des Radeffekt.Das selbe würde passieren wenn du einen Benzin AB über I-Pilot steuern würdest.


----------



## mokki (20. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

ich hab den motor jetzt etwas versetzt und hab das gefühl das es deutlich besser geworden ist mit der schlingerfahrt


----------



## Heringsbändiger (23. August 2012)

*AW: Minn Kota Bugmotor -Schlingerfahrten ?*

Beim i-pilot gibt es zwei Autopilot-Modi. Der erste Modus wird durch kurzen Druck auf die Taste an der Fernbedienung aktiviert.
Der Pilot merkt sich dann ein Ziel und versucht, genau dahin zu fahren. Hast Du nun Versatz durch Wind. wird der Kurs immer wieder mal korrigiert um dieses Ziel anzusteuern. Der zweite Modus wird durch längeres Drücken auf die FB-Taste eingeschaltet. Auf der Anzeige verschwindet der Kreis um das N-Symbol. Der Autopilot fährt nun Kurs und nicht mehr Ziel. Bei Versatz durch Wind wird immer nur der Kurs gehaltend, d.h. das Boot fährt fast schnurgeradeaus.
Beim Transport bleibt mein Motor immer auf dem Boot. Ich spanne bei längeren Fahrten allerdings mit so einem Gummiseil denn Motor rechts und links am Boot ab.


----------

